# Top 10 UberPeople People



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I decided to compile a list of my favorite members of the site. Please keep in mind that there are a ton of people on here who contribute and I hope no one feels salty for being omitted. So in no particular order:

1) Delajoe - Hands down the nicest guy on the forum! Sometimes he gives too much information for my liking, but he provides quality, informative content in an easy to read format. Great guy. 

2) SadUber- The most interesting driver in the world. He doesn't always post, but when he does, it's amazing. My favorite read. A few have speculated trolling, but he's produced a significant amount of proof proving otherwise. I really wish he'd get a dashcam, but I can understand being nervous posting footage. Eagerly awaiting more!

3) Rakos - A new discovery for me. Don't know how long he's been here. While he doesn't contribute much in the way of helpful advice, his unique delivery and trademark sign off give me quite a few chuckles. 

4) WardellCurry - I may have gotten his name wrong, and I don't see his posts much lately, but I love his "take no shit" attitude. Responsible for one of my favorite stories ever, woman asks him to get off swing at the park. 

5) OSC - went from being my most hated to one of my most respected. I had a huge beef with him that I won't rehash. Definitely one of the drivers that "gets it". 

6) Pearlina - She doesn't really post on here, but she's the hottest uber driver I've ever met. Smokin' bod. 

7) Anteeter - he likes a bunch of my posts. I like that. 

8) The Mods - Can't thank them enough. Great site. As things get worse for drivers I imagine even more bickering on the boards, and while I'm not a fan of censorship, I appreciate them allowing enough slack for a debate that can get heated without it getting out of control. 

9) YOU! - Jk. I hate when publications do that corny twist. 

10) Hans Gruber - that guy is just great! Quality content and has contributed some really quality advice. I feel like sometimes people fail to understand or appreciate just how on top of Uber he is in certain regards, but he's the hero the forum needs, not the one it deserves. 

I actually hit a block when I hit 9, but I know people love top 10 lists so I had to finish somehow. I keep it real!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Great topic!
I won't list 10, but in no particular order.
Trafficat never has an unkind word to say.

Karen...something smells very fishy about this gal.

Uberfuntis. You have to admire his persistence to being annoying.

Hans Gruber...you're on the way there...

Rakos. I used to hate him. Now I'm kinda enjoying him.

DRider. This guy's a riot

Cableguynoe. He's always the first to comment here also. Often funny.

Saduber. I have to admit. Every morning when I go on UP , I look for a new post by him talking about his recent adventures. It's like getting the newspaper and going straight to the Far Side in the day. I've challenged him many times for evidence and he always gives it.

That's 7. I'll might comment some more later if I think of them.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

SadUber = BLOCKED. What a schmuck. Ain't nothin' entertaining about his dribble.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Why are there mean people here?
Well, here is my list if I can remember:
1. By far my favorite is Fuber in their faces. He is like the cool high school senior you look up to when you are in middle school.
2. Trafficat. He's always really nice and level headed. I imagine being on a stressful road trip with him, and he just keeps really calm while sipping his coffee and telling me everything is going to be alright.
3. Rakos is a favorite of mine too. He reminds me of the wise old baboon from the Lion King.
4. Statia. Definitely Statia. I was really happy when she commented on my last post.
5. PrestonT. I don't think he likes me much, but he's kind of cool and witty.
6. CableOne. I think he was the first one here that was nice to me.
7. I like tohuntforme also. He always clicks like on my things.
8. Jugent, only because of his Avatar. It always makes me laugh.
9. steveK2016 is kind of cool too
10. I like KellyC also. She's always nice.

11. Oh yeah... And Hans Gruber also must be mentioned for being the OP here, lol


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

No Johnny pastrami, me or Uber dancer? What kind of thread is this No tip for you lol.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words for those who listed me. I'm sure there are a few people who would disagree, and sorry to those who I have been mean to.

Off the top of my head here are some UberPeople I enjoy. There are many others but just thinking for a few minutes these are the ones that came off the top of my head. Please don't take it personally if I did not list you.

SadUber - Very fun to read and has an inspirational level of enthusiasm.

Cableguyone, UberingDude - Very Nice People

Tohuntforme- I think he reads every single post on the forum! Always has some witty pics to add.

Karen Stein - Positive attitude, always makes morally correct choices.

KellyC, DenverRose - Very genuine people

BlackOut702 - Often Posts Very Correct things

UberBastid, Wardell Curry - I admire the way they stick it to the man.

Rakos, [email protected], Shangsta, Jagent- Very witty members

Members I'm most likely to learn something new from-
Mears Troll No. 4, TwoFiddyMike, Another Uber Driver, SteveK2016

Uberfunitus - Has made some thought provoking comments 

Hans GrUber - Started this thread.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Tedgey
fxcruiser
sellkatsell44
Jesusdrivesuber
Wardell Curry
TwoFiddyMile
Karen Stein
tohunt4me he's everywhere
dirtylee <- total narcissist.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Is Cable One a new stadium they're building? Like Capital One Field in Maryland?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Is Cable One a new stadium they're building? Like Capital One Field in Maryland?


He ripped on my service in another post, so I'm wanting to replace him from my list now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I appreciate those that attempted to mention me , but you butchered my name.

I will provide a list shortly, since i also have some favorites. But it's cableguy, not cable one. And if there is a cable one out there and you guys wern't talking about me, then I'm going to feel pretty stupid. 

My first name is Noe. That's where cableguynoe comes from.
But i'm ok being called cableguy



Uberingdude said:


> Great topic!
> 
> Cableone. He's always the first to comment here also. Often funny.
> 
> .





SadUber said:


> 6. CableOne. I think he was the first one here that was nice to me.





Trafficat said:


> T
> Cableguyone, UberingDude - Very Nice People
> 
> .


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks saduber...i have to say after our little spat i would consider you one of my never-to-meet internet friends...kinda like when you get in a fistfight with someone and end up being best buds. My faves:

1.) SadUber and HansGrüber have to be tied here...sorry to both for my indecision
2.) The mod ...jagent? I think...lol dude gives no ****s
3.) Rakos. Could be #1 but no conflict or interesting stories.
4.) JesusDrivesUber based on username alone.
5.) Cableguynoe: the dude is low key but to the point.
6.) Trafficat
7.) ChiGuy because he created an account just to tell me im an asshole for cursing at support (a computer): oh the hilarity.
8.)damselindistress for her interesting story and her innocence.
9.) Uberbastid: similar sense of humor, same attitude toward uber.
10.) Tie amongst the rest of youz.

Love you all. You get me thru the times waiting for pings. Even if some of you piss me off.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

I live for SadUber and Rakos....

I have unfairly picked on saduber (I am sorry, SadUber, it was wrong, I apologize, no excuse).


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Why are there mean people here?
> Well, here is my list if I can remember:
> 1. By far my favorite is Fuber in their faces. He is like the cool high school senior you look up to when you are in middle school.
> 2. Trafficat. He's always really nice and level headed. I imagine being on a stressful road trip with him, and he just keeps really calm while sipping his coffee and telling me everything is going to be alright.
> ...


I don't dislike you. Your fictional works are quite creative.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Members I'm most likely to learn something new from-
> _*Mears Troll No. 4*_, TwoFiddyMike, Another Uber Driver, SteveK2016


Thank you.. I try to inform...

Anyone i want to put on the list has already been listed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This is is in no particular order. I'm starting with some that I have a little more to say about, but it's not a 1-10

SadUber


SadUber said:


> 6. CableOne. I think he was the first one here that was nice to me.


I was actually one of the ones that was also pretty mean to this guy. But I've done a 180 on him. I like him.
While I still think some of his stories could be made up or greatly exaggerated, he's creative. And he's not attacking drivers just having fun. So he's good with me.
Rakos I was actually seconds from ignoring him. Thought his posts were just jiberish. Then I started paying attention. His posts are usually spot on, thoughtful, and funny. One of my favorites
PrestonT best way I can describe this guy is Solid
tohunt4me like someone else said, he's everywhere
MadTownUberD , steveK2016 , DocT , JimKE cool dudes. I enjoy reading your posts, even when we disagree
Uberingdude this guy came out of no where and is taking over the place
Fuber in their faces huge cojones
Trafficat KellyC Tr4vis Ka1anick ... there's more. I enjoy hanging out here.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

No one knows me  that makes me sad and salty


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I may have to start driving again.... just to get on a list.....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dont think I'm ignoring this thread...

In fact you all left this little old monkey speechless...8O

I get a kick out of reading ALL the content I can...

Im still facinated...

In how fast tohuntforme can respond to a thread...

and THANKS! for your likes...

I like that DenverRose is hanging in there...

Trying to juggle everything...and Ubering...

In spite of a hard home life...

And I must admit I am partial to TraffiCat...

An animal for all seasons...and places...

I'm kinda hoping that Uber...

Doesn't improve too much...

Wouldn't want to run out of things...

To throw poo at...8)

I think that leaves me with 7 to go...8)

Ok...goes without saying...SadUber...

He is our "SadSack"...

and brings out those love/hate feelings...

that you didnt realize you had been feeling...

And seens to do it SO effortlessly...8)

Rakos


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Time to step up my game.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

And now I want to be a top ten in an Uber drivers internet forum. This is what my life has become...


----------

